# Oh, no, my Fire is sick!



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

Yesterday it was acting strange....some of my book covers on the carousel and favorites shelf did not have the colorful cover, instead of the cover just a plain white rectangle.  I turned it off and later the covers came back but then I opened a book and the kindle just shut off completely and wouldn't come back on.

When I press the on/off button it lights up green very briefly, then no color.  And the kindle screen is completely blank.

I guess I will have to call Customer Service when I get home from work.  Sigh.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JennSpot--

Do you know if your Fire already updated to the latest software update?  I had my Fire do that once and it was about the time the software updated.

Are you able to plug it in so it can charge?  Leave it plugged in for awhile to make sure it is fully charged.

And a call to Kindle CS (Inside the United States: 1-866-321-8851, Outside the United States: 1-206-266-0927) sounds appropriate.

Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Weird...last night all of my books (except for about 25 of them...I have over 500 books) disappeared from my Fire. They aren't even in the cloud anymore!! I checked "Manage My Kindle" and they're still there, but now I have to re-download books if I want to see them on the Fire. I miss seeing all of the pretty covers of the books that I own. Maybe it's an Amazon server issue.


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> JennSpot--
> 
> Do you know if your Fire already updated to the latest software update? I had my Fire do that once and it was about the time the software updated.
> 
> ...


Hi Betsy,
Not sure about which software version it was on. After its weird behaviour last night, I did plug it into the charger and let it charge all night. It still won't come on. I even tried holding the on/off switch on for 30 seconds to see if it would do a soft boot like my K3 but nothing happened.

I will keep you guys posted!
Jenn


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

That stinks. Hopefully you can get it sorted fast. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Normally, I'd make some comment about "Oh, just give it some oxygen to liven the Fire up!" or something...

But, yeah.  Contact CS and see about getting it replaced/fixed/whatever.


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

I read thru the Fire troubleshooting page and decided to try yet another 20 second re-set before calling CS and this time it worked!  

But the battery is nearly empty despite my having it on the charger over night.  Perhaps while it was in a coma it also wasn't able to re-charge either?

Hope it was all this simple and it doesn't have a problem again!  Will be back to let you know if it does, though.

thanks everyone for your suggestions,
Jenn


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have allot of experience with android devices and know how quirky they can be, that kind of problem isn't all that unusual. Chances are some system files got gummed up and it was probably running stuff while the screen was off, hence the low battery. If I where you id give it a factory reset to re wright all the system files and hopefully prevent a future problem. All yor stuff is in the cloud so it shouldn't beach trouble getting it back to normal. Hope this helps!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

teralpar said:


> Maybe it's an Amazon server issue.


I couldn't get on Netflix on Sunday I think it was, or Monday, and it was an amazon DNS server that was down (OpenDNS told me which one), AND at the same time i couldn't get amazon to load to buy a book. In fact, as of last night i still haven't been able to download a book except from my iPhone because the graphics aren't loading. I figure it was related to the Netflix thing and that it was a regional issues for me. Everything that isn't using amazon is working fine.....

Soooo, I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't something quirky on their end.


----------



## rabernet (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi guys! New here! I have a question - and maybe it's because I just have too many free books now. But when I scroll either in the cloud or on my device, it's like the screen has a "wave" in it as I scroll it up or down. Like a ripple of water. 

Do any of you experience this? IE, is this "normal"?


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

No need to perform a factory reset!  If your cover art suddenly disappears from your books displayed on the bookshelf, simply to go to Settings, More, Applications, (filter by all), Amazon Kindle and select Clear Data.  Your books will refresh with their cover art.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

rabernet said:


> Hi guys! New here! I have a question - and maybe it's because I just have too many free books now. But when I scroll either in the cloud or on my device, it's like the screen has a "wave" in it as I scroll it up or down. Like a ripple of water.
> 
> Do any of you experience this? IE, is this "normal"?


Welcome to KindleBoards!

I don't think it's normal...

How many books do you have? And do you know if you have the latest update? Tap the gear, Settings, Device to check the firmware version.

Betsy


----------

